# Le Papier du Toilette



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think a still image with a caption should be part of a nationwide poster scheme!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> I think a still image with a caption should be part of a nationwide poster scheme!


How about an image of a toilet paper hoarder being run through by Nothung?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh, yes - that's good. Or maybe condemned to sail the seas forever, with no Senta around to break the curse!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Oh, yes - that's good. Or maybe condemned to sail the seas forever, with no Senta around to break the curse!


That's about how long it would take to go through all that TP.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

:lol: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------

